# I just did something great for my town.. I created a Group Therapy CBT group



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Once a week in my town for people with anxiety and depression. After I found out that I couldn't go to a town 1 hour and a half away for group therapy I decided to ask if I could set up a group therapy group in my town. I initiated with a lady working in Gladstone if it would be possible to do this because I was running out of options and I wasn't planning on flying to Brisbane once a week for 3 Months for a Group Therapy CBT session. So.. basically.. I just set up a support group for my town  It starts next Thursday. I am SO proud of myself. 

And you know what the best part of this is? I DON'T regret it. I am looking forward to next week and meeting people with similar problems. I have thought this through and this is in fact my first step to recovery. Yay!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that takes some doing.

Who will be leading it?


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Wow, that takes some doing.
> 
> Who will be leading it?


The lady who is helping me set it up. She's nice. I'm going to be the backup leader  In other words.. The girl who initiated the group and whose dedicated to overcoming Anxiety and Depression. I just hope I can help everyone out. I am mainly hoping to overcome some issues of my own but still.. I can make a difference in someone elses life.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Very impressive, my respect for you went trough the roof just now!


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Cylon said:


> Very impressive, my respect for you went trough the roof just now!


Thanks, Cylon!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leading groups takes planning - it's a strength for those of us with anxiety!


----------



## Joshua90 (Jan 11, 2013)

Amazing! Keep up the great work and hopefully more people will follow you and back up your project


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Joshua90 said:


> Amazing! Keep up the great work and hopefully more people will follow you and back up your project


Thanks heaps Joshua!


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

It seems like australia has some kind of big anxiety fighting movement or something. Like you guys are all clued in to anxiety and all these therapy techniques to combat it. Also like half this site seems to be aussies. I don't get it. Can someone explain to me why aussies love anxiety?


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

cellophanegirl said:


> It seems like australia has some kind of big anxiety fighting movement or something. Like you guys are all clued in to anxiety and all these therapy techniques to combat it. Also like half this site seems to be aussies. I don't get it. Can someone explain to me why aussies love anxiety?


No we actually don't.. Maybe we do but the reason I couldn't get into therapy in a nearby town was because there is NO group therapy in Australia unless you go to a big city like Brisbane or something. I always thought other countries had more options to fight Anxiety and Depression? I've read it online and heard that Australia is very limited to treatment access for Social Anxiety. Pretty much what I did was something to be remembered. I litterally bought hope to my town by initiating this Group Therapy to happen 

And by the way.. I HATE anxiety. Maybe it's the fact that we have less treatment options being the reason alot of us are on this site? Not sure..


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Well done to you! 
Hope it all goes smoothly/


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

misspeachy said:


> Well done to you!
> Hope it all goes smoothly/


Thanks Miss Peachy. Cute username haha. It will go perfectly..


----------



## AnonymousPrime (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow that's so awesome. There needs to more people like you. I know you will change their lives for better. Good luck with it all!!!


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow, amazing! That takes guts. It's not easy initiating a group having SA, and CBT. Wish you and your group the best luck and progress


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats, that is awesome.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

That is an amazing feat for someone with social anxiety! Is it for all types of anxiety or reallly just social? I feel like it's all social. This gives me an idea to set up a group at the library! But I am afraid.


----------

